# Issues with LR/Enfuse



## free2australian (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a Mac and Lightroom 4.3

I have used LR/Enfuse  in the past ( which I gave a donation) with no issues.

After some time I decided to use Enfuse for some photos - received the message that I need to donate.  I emailed Timothy Ames from Photographer's Toolbox.  He advised me to re-enter my registration number within the Lightroom Plug-in Manager.  This I did the same error message prevailed- " make a donation.  I downloaded the latest update of enfuse.  Nothing changed as the same error message comes up.  I emailed Tim again to advise him of the situation.  I have not received any response after 2 weeks.

Has anybody have any ideas to rectify the situation?


thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a tad confused - the screenshot doesn't seem to tie up with your problem?


----------

